

Can't believe Microsoft came up with this ad for Internet Explorer - piyush_soni
http://bgr.com/2012/11/29/internet-explorer-10-ad-microsoft/ 

======
mfit
The interesting question is...How did they know which buttons to push (KWS) in
order to make him like the browser?

------
pedalpete
that's actually very good and clever. It would have been neat for them to have
a twitter @ie (or something similar) that would auto respond to @ie with
clever comments like that.

